# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  आज का विचार (चुकि विचार अन्य स्थान से लिए गए है, अतः हिंदी में न होने के लिए क्षमा करें |

## lax

*Knowledge and beauty are the food and drink of the spirit.
										 - Eolake Stobblehouse,
*

----------


## lax

*Genuine beginnings begin within us, even when they are brought to our attention by external opportunities. -- William Bridges*

----------


## lax

*साधुता यही है की स्वयं समर्थ होने पर भी क्षमा भाव रखें | _भागवत
*

----------


## lax

*People demand freedom of speech as a compensation for the freedom of thought which they seldom use. -- Soren Kierkegaard*

----------


## lax

*We cannot control the evil tongues of others; but a good life enables us to disregard them. -- Cato the Elder*

----------


## lax

*Use what talents you possess: the woods would be very  silent if no birds sang there except those that sang best. -- Henry Van  Dyke*

----------


## lax

*If knowledge can create problems, it is not through ignorance that we can solve them. -- Isaac Asimov*

----------


## Video Master

बहुत अच्छा प्रयास है मित्र ...निरंतरता बनाये रखे ताकि हम सभी कुछ अच्छी बाते सीख सके

----------


## chandan1990

jingi me hamesha khush rehna chahie aur dusro ko bhi dukh nahi dena chahie

----------


## lax

*Humor is also a way of saying something serious. -- T. S. Eliot

*

----------


## lax

appreciation के  लिए धन्यवाद...

----------


## lax

*a great thinker was asked - what is the meaning of life ?
god replied - ''life itself has no meaning , life is an OPPORTUNITY to create a Meaning''.*

----------


## lax

*"The unexamined life is not worth living." - Socrates*

----------


## lax

*Search others for their virtues, thyself for thy vices. -- Benjamin Franklin*

----------


## lax

*The best way to realize the pleasure of feeling rich is  to live in a smaller house than your means would entitle you to have. --  Edward Clarke*

----------


## lax

*जीवन ताश के खेल के समान है | आप को जो भी पत्ते मिलते हैं, वह नियति है,  आप कैसे खेलते हैं वह आपकी स्वेच्छा है | पंडित जे. ए़ल . नेहरु*

----------


## Yadav

बहुत अच्छा है दोस्त
धन्यावाद

----------


## Yadav

*न्याय के पद पर बैठने वाले को द्वेश और पच्छ्पात से दुर होना चाहिये*
                                                                      मुन्शी प्रेमचन्द

----------


## lax

*किसी भी बात से तुम उत्साहहीन न हो | जब तक ईश्वर की कृपा हमारे ऊपर है कौन इस पृथ्वी पर हमारी उपेक्षा कर सकता है | यदि तुम अपनी अंतिम सांस ले रहे हो तो भी न डरना | सिंह की शूरता और पुष्प की कोमलता के साथ कम करते रहो | 
-- स्वामी विवेकानंद 
                             (आज का विचार -- युवा दिवस के उपलक्ष्य में लिया गया है |)
आज युवा दिवस (स्वामी विवेकानंद जयंती) है |
{१२-जनवरी -२०११ }

युवा देश की शक्ति दर्शाते हैं |
-- स्वामी विवेकानंद 
*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_
*The further one goes, the less one knows. - the Dao de Jing (the Tao)*

----------


## Yadav

कर्ज लेकर व्याज पर पैसे देने और साले के साथ बहन भेजने वालो का मुह अवश्य काला होता है

----------


## lax

*अगर आप कदम उठाने के पहले ही सब कुछ सुनिश्चित कर ने की प्रीतीक्षा करते हैं, तो संभव है की आप कभी कुछ कर ही ना पायें |
-- vin bordarn
*

----------


## lax

*Thought of the Day
												"You're real lucky if you manage to have success in a profession that's fun." - Clint Eastwood*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
												Don't let us make imaginary evils, when you know we have so many real ones to encounter. -- Oliver Goldsmith*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_
*The secret of a good memory is attention, and attention  to a subject depends upon our interest in it. We rarely forget that  which has made a deep impression on our minds. -- Tryon Edwards*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_
 *"Nothing. It means nothing." -- Charles Chaplin to Albert  Einstein when the latter asked him "what does it mean!?" about the  throngs of cheering people surrounding them in New York City*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_
*The longest journey is the journey inward. -- Dag Hammarskjold*

----------


## lax

something important to us...

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_
*Never answer a critic, unless he's right. -- Bernard M. Baruch*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_
*"Imagine the world without guns. The Kennedys would still be nine for lunch. Quentin Tarantino would have a proper job." - Dylan Moran*

----------


## lax

*अपनी कल्पना को जीवन का मार्गदर्शक बनाये , अपने अतीत को नहीं | -- स्टीफेन कोवी*

----------


## lax

_A good sex life implies a longer life_*

A new study has revealed that a great sex life will not only help you feel and look younger — it will also help you live longer.


Coffee can help boost a flagging libido.

Dr Eric Braverman, an anti-ageing expert from the US, has written a new book 'Younger (Sexier) You,' in which he says that sex not only raises your hormone levels (so keeping you young), but can also boost your metabolism, brain function, heart health and immunity.

Braverman says that coffee can help boost a flagging libido, while snacking on peanuts can enhance arousal, reports the Daily Mail.

Eating brown rice can help combat sexual coldness, while avocadoes might increase your capacity for pleasure.

Braverman also points to a study by Queen's University in Belfast that suggested having sex three or more times a week reduced the risk of heart attack or stroke in men by half.

Orgasms are thought to fight infection - increasing the number of infection-fighting cells by up to 20 per cent.


Asparagus is a good aphrodisiac.

A recent study also found that greater sexual activity in older men might protect them against prostate cancer.

According to the doctor, the best aphrodisiacs are asparagus, bananas, cabbage, celery, figs, oysters and sea veggies.

But it's not just about the mechanics of sex. Healthy sexual function is also about how your brain reacts to the messages it's receiving from your body, he adds.

When your brain is working at its peak, brain chemicals are produced and dispersed at the correct levels. A reduced sexual desire can apparently be the first sign there's a problem with one of the four key brain chemicals - dopamine, acetylcholine, GABA and serotonin.

The following spices can also boost dopamine levels: basil, black pepper, cayenne, chilli peppers, cumin, fennel, flax seeds, garlic, ginger, mustard seed, rosemary, sesame seeds, tarragon and turmeric.

Spices good for boosting acetylcholine include allspice, basil, cumin, peppermint, sage, thyme and turmeric.

Alcohol increases GABA *levels, but make sure you stop at one or two glasses a day -- a man might not be able to maintain an erection and a woman could nod off.

Good antidepressant spices for serotonin include anise, dill, marjoram, nutmeg, peppermint, saffron, spearmint and turmeric.

Source: ANI*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day :::_ *Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one. -- Albert Einstein, (attributed)*

----------


## ravi chacha

लीडर बनने के नुस्खे

> थिंक और एक्ट में फर्क न हो। 
> हमेशा छात्र की भांति सीखते रहो। 
> खुद को भली-भांति समझो। 
> अधिक सुनो और खूब प्रश्न पूछो। 
> सोचने की क्षमता को कम न होने दो। 
> जैसे हो, वैसे ही जियो। असफलता से घबराओगे तो सफलता का आनंद नहीं ले पाओगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

भविष्य के प्रबंधकों के लिए तीन सिद्धांत 

> अपने क्षेत्र का लक्ष्य बनाओ। 
> उस तक पहुंचने का प्लान बनाओ। 
> प्लान को पूरा करने के लिए जी- जान से जुट जाओ

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_
*Even with the best of maps and instruments, we can never fully chart our journeys. -- Gail Pool*

----------


## lax

*Frequent sex can save an unhappy marriage, says new study

*An American research has suggested that regular sex can be a relationship saver for neurotic couples.
The highly neurotic, who tend to be moody, irritable and easily upset, have less happy partnerships and are more likely to divorce. But the study finds that making more love more often may solve their problems, reports the Daily Mail.
Scientists followed 144 newlyweds over the first four years of marriage asking them how happy they were and how often they had sex.
On average, it was once a week during the first six months of marriage. By the fourth year, it had dropped to three times a month.
Marital satisfaction was not associated with the amount of sex - except among the highly neurotic.
The benefit of having it regularly wiped out their 'happiness deficit' completely.
"Neuroticism is consistently associated with negative relationship outcomes," wrote James McNulty and Michelle Russell, from the University of Tennessee.
The current four-year longitudinal study suggests one factor that may buffer neurotic individuals against their neuroticism - frequent sex.
"Results indicated that the frequency with which couples engaged in sexual intercourse with one another over each six-month interval moderated the implications of their neuroticism for their marital satisfaction," they wrote.
The findings appeared in the journal Social Psychological and Personality Science.
Source: ANI

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day
The whole problem with the world is that fools and  fanatics are always so certain of themselves, but wiser people so full  of doubts. - Bertrand Russell
_

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Whenever you have an efficient government you have a dictatorship. -- Harry S Truman

*

----------


## lax

[CENTER]                                             _Thought of the Day_*
Don't gamble; take all your savings and buy some good  stock and hold it till it goes up, then sell it. If it don't go up,  don't buy it. -- Will Rogers

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
The danger is not that a particular class is unfit to govern. Every class is unfit to govern. -- Lord Acton

*Attachment 21433

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
When you drink the water, remember the spring. -- Chinese Proverb

*Attachment 22332

----------


## lax

*It's so much easier to suggest solutions when you don't know too much about the problem. -- Malcolm Forbes

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Clothes make the man. Naked people have little or no influence on society. -- Mark Twain**
**:question:नंगा नहायेगा क्या और निचोड़ेगा क्या ...:pointlol:*
* 
*

----------


## lax

_Sex Positions for Your Zodiac Sign

You rely on your sun sign to tell you everything - your favourite colour, gemstone, even your ideal...
_
_Image courtesy: © Thinkstock Photos/ Getty Images

You rely on your sun sign to tell you everything - your favourite colour, gemstone, even your ideal career. But do you know your sex personality? We give you the ideal sex position for your sun sign so you can spice things up in bed. 

Aries: The Hang-Glider is great for this adventurous sign that believes in sex for the sex of the thrill. Facing the man, the woman — necessarily slim and flexible — hangs reverse, her legs dangling over his shoulders and crossed behind and hands crossed behind his back. Perfect for cunnilingus. 
Taurus: The Scissor Blade position is for unstoppable bulls. The man sits on the bed, legs spread. The woman sits between his legs at a 90 degree angle, so that her upper body remains between his legs. Her legs “cut” one of his from either side ie one of her legs will be placed above his and the other below.
Gemini: The Lap Dance will excite the adventurous, variety-seeking Gemini. It’s simple but remains underrated. Facing her back to the man, the woman stands/sits/lounges against him, while he rests against the couch, table, bath tub, office chair…
Cancer: Sensitive, shy and somewhat insecure Cancerianswill enjoy Protect Me. The woman faces her back to her partner, and holds his upper thighs from behind, while he holds her sides and penetrates her. A great position to enjoy stimulation and to avoid eye contact. 
Leo: Dip Dip Dip is just perfect for the regal and proud lion. It requires the man to face away from a couch or sofa, place his hands on the edge from behind and well, dip dip dip. His feet are to rest on a chair right in front. The woman will position herself between the chair and the couch, placing her hands on his shoulders.
Virgo: Face to Face is just perfect for the somewhat conservative Virgo. Both partners kneel on a bed, facing each other. It’s the “erect” version of the classic Missionary position, but promises more intimacy.
Libra: On Bended Knee is great for the romantic, sensual Libran who considers seduction nothing less than art. Also known as the Proposal position, it requires both partners to kneel on the bed facing each other. The man puts his arms around the woman’s waist to support her, while she raises one of her legs over his opposite thigh.
Scorpio: The Superwoman pose is super for the intense, hypnotic Scorpion. The woman faces a bed and places her hands shoulder width apart on the edge. The man holds her upper thighs and penetrates from behind.
Sagittarius: The Bridged Over position is great for uninhibited and impulsive Sagis. You need to be fairly flexible for this one, gal. The woman first lies on her back, then raises her stomach followed by her shoulders, resting only on her palms. The man kneels in front of her, holding her thighs for support.
Capricorn: Instead of letting your partner take the initiative all the time, get into Rude Rider mode. It’s the classic woman on top seated position, while the man lies below her with some extra support — the man raises the woman, hands under her thighs.
Aquarius: Sit On Me is a nice position for the quirky, unconventional Aquarian. The man sits on a bed as though he’s sitting on an armchair. However, in this position, he is the armchair. The woman sits on him, exactly opposite, supports her hands on the bed and her legs on his shoulders.
Pisces: You're complex and some part of you craves S&M, mostly masochism. In the Animal, the woman lies on the bed stomach up, legs folded at the knees. The man faces his back to her before penetration, holding her thighs for support.
_

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
The human mind treats a new idea the same way the body treats a strange protein; it rejects it. -- P. B. Medawar

*

----------


## lax

_:bed:Morning Sex: A Dilemma_

 'It's in the morning I wanna touch, it's in the morning I wanna love you, it's in the morning no interruptions, it's in the morning ... " goes singer Robin Thicke's popular number 'It's in the morning', but do women really warm up to men's desire for a great 'morning wood'?
 When I wake up and see her soft, undressed body beside me, her eyes closed and mouth slightly open, like a dainty little angel that just fell from the sky, I feel a burning desire to love her, badly. These are the feelings of men who wake up with a hard-on, and men who are simply in love with the idea of morning sex. Unfortunately, most women do not share the same enthusiasm for morning glory as they feel bedroom activity is best reserved for nighttime. The sexual expressions of men and women have for centuries been a subject for debate. Here's a lowdown on why men crave for a steamy sexual romp at that hour, while women would rather get on with the day, pronto.
 Says Dr. Kamal Khurana, a Delhi-based marriage and relationship expert, " Sex is a biological need, and you tend to relish it most when relaxed. A man feels most expressive when he wakes up as fantasies are touching him at that hour. And to find his partner lying next to him triggers an urge for sex." Dr. Khurana believes that place and availability are also reasons to initiate early action among men. "But in the case of women, she needs to be emotionally triggered first," he adds.
 Then why do women not feel that emotional connect in the very hours, and are in a rush to begin the day? "In India, such a trend has been identified only in the last decade. In today's scenario both the partners go for work and return spent at the end of the day. The stress levels are very high at nighttime, and to get into the mood for a stormy lovemaking session may not come naturally," explains Dr. Bhavna Barmi, senior clinical psychologist at Escorts Heart Institute.
 She relates women's abstinence from sex first-thing-in-the-morning to their higher emotional and sexual maturity. "Men would first like to rejuvenate and then start the stressful day ahead. Blame it on the multi-tasking required right from the morning of a working woman. From showering, readying breakfast, to packing off the kids, if any, to school, it is multi-tasking all the way for her. While, the only responsibility of a man is to look after his personal hygiene and plan the day ahead," she elaborates. "And sex can become a tad mechanical when both the partners are not at the same emotional level," she adds.
 Dr. Rajendra Barve, a psychiatrist at the IIT hospital, Mumbai, feels that this brief mismatch in their need for physical intimacy can cause serious strain on a relationship. "There is more freshness in the morning, the growth hormones are pumping, and the vigour of the body is restored from a good night's sleep. But when a woman wakes up, she is pre-occupied about the daylong chores and may not be instantly switched on by the idea," says Dr. Barve. Perhaps, a woman's way of looking at sex is very different from that of men. As Dr. Barve reasons, "A woman feels the urge for sex when she is emotionally aroused, while a man's sex drive is governed by power, and a tendency to win over situations."
 "At that hour, if a couple do not experience an emotional and physical high in unison, it can get very difficult for them in the long run. And lovemaking would, little by little, turn into a mundane act between them," he says. But is there a way men can get their women interested in morning glory?
 "As the man you need to wake up a little early and finish with your washing up, before slipping back into the covers again - fresh and fragrant - next to her," says Ashish, 33, a team leader with an international banking company. To keep a condom handy is another sensible thing to do, he tells us. "A woman likes to be woken up gently, and showered with plenty of caresses and kisses as she opens her eyes," shares Aditi, 28, an engineer who has recently tied the knot.
 After all it's not that difficult to get your girl interested in morning sex, simply do not scurry, and remember patience and understanding her mood are most valuable in that glorious hour. Start with a warm welcoming smile, follow it up with a tender kiss on her forehead, and you will manage to get that sensual moan out of her!
:kiss:
Source: Circle2Corner.com

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
To accomplish great things, we must dream as well as act. -- Anatole France*

----------


## lax

*ईश्वर ने सब मनुष्यों को स्वतंत्र पैदा किया है, लेकिन व्यक्तिगत स्वतन्त्रता वहीँ तक दी जा सकती है, जहाँ तक दूसरों की आजादी में दखल न पड़े | यही राष्ट्रीय नियमों का मूल है |
-- जयशंकर प्रसाद 
*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
As scarce as truth is, the supply has always been in excess of the demand. -- Josh Billings

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Never discourage anyone... who continually makes progress, no matter how slow. -- Plato
*

----------


## Yadav

सुखी जीवन के लिए बड़ो का आशीर्बाद जरुरी है.

----------


## Yadav

*जो हाथ सेबा के लिए उठते हैं वे प्राथना  करते हाथों से पवित्र हैं*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Famous I don't know about. It's hard to be famous and  alive. I just want to play music every day and hear someone say,  'Thanks, that was great, here's some money, same time tomorrow, okay?'  -- Terry Pratchett, Soul Music, page 151*

----------


## lax

*विश्वासो फलदायकः*

किसी भीविजेता की ओर ध्यान दीजिए। उनकी जीत का रहस्य उनका अटल विश्वास है। संसारका चमत्कार विश्वास ही है। मानव की संपूर्ण सफलताओं का भवन विश्वास के आधारपर ही टिका हुआ है। 

विश्वास के बल पर आप असंभव कार्य में भी सफलहो सकते हैं। आत्मविश्वासी मनुष्य के लिए कौन-सा कार्य असंभव है? आत्मविश्वास को जागृत करके हम अपना बल दुगुना कर लेते हैं। 

आत्मविश्वासके बल पर कहे हुए शब्द सहस्रों लोगों में उस विश्वास का संचार कर सकतेहैं, जिसके बल पर वह भयानक-से-भयानक संकट में भी पर्वत के समान अटल रहे। 

सर्वशक्तिमानभगवान के प्रति विश्वास न हो तो मानव वह कदापि नहीं बन सकता, जो बनने कीआकांक्षा रखता है। ऐसे व्यक्ति की संपूर्ण प्रार्थनाएं शून्य से वापस लौटआती हैं। 

कितना ही परिश्रम किया जाए अविश्वास ऐसा घातक शस्त्र है, जिसके द्वारा सफलता की संभावनाएं मिट जाती हैं। 
*
(**साभार**:* *आत्मविश्वास की पूंजी**,* *डायमंड प्रकाशन**,* *सर्वाधिकार सुरक्षि**)t*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Politics is not a bad profession. If you succeed there  are many rewards, if you disgrace yourself you can always write a book.  -- Ronald Reagan*

----------


## sanjeetspice

moj lijiye roj lijiye agar na mile to khoj lijiye ok

----------


## smsboy

> _Thought of the Day_*
> Politics is not a bad profession. If you succeed there  are many rewards, if you disgrace yourself you can always write a book.  -- Ronald Reagan*


*
मित्र आप वरिष्ठ सदस्य हो आपको इसका रूपांतरण हिन्दी में करके ही लिखना चाहिए अपना थोड़ा सा समय बचाने के लिए फोरम की गरिमा को ठेस ना पाहुचाये*

----------


## lax

> *
> मित्र आप वरिष्ठ सदस्य हो आपको इसका रूपांतरण हिन्दी में करके ही लिखना चाहिए अपना थोड़ा सा समय बचाने के लिए फोरम की गरिमा को ठेस ना पाहुचाये*


 *मित्र चुकी थाट्स अन्य स्थान से लिए गए है अतः उन्हें रूपांतरित करना उचित नहीं होगा | वह लेखक की अपनी सोच है | रूपांतरित करने से विचारों ने परिवर्तन आ सकता है |*

फिर भी आपके विचार का मैं स्वागत करता हूँ|
रिपलाई के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## lax

*किसी अन्य के विचारों को हम परिवर्तित करके अपने विचार नहीं बनाकर कह सकते हैं |*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
There are only two kinds of scholars; those who love ideas and those who hate them. 
-- Emile Chartier* 
*There are two kinds of people; those who divide people into two kinds, and those who don't. 
*

----------


## lax

*Thought of the Day ::: Education is when you read the fine print. Experience is what you get if you don't. -- Pete Seeger*

----------


## lax

*Friendship with oneself is all-important, because without it one cannot be friends with anyone else in the world. -- Eleanor Roosevelt*

----------


## lax

*It is unwise to be too sure of one's own wisdom. It is healthy to be reminded that the strongest might weaken and the wisest might err. -- Mahatma ****hi*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
I would be the most content if my children grew up to be  the kind of people who think decorating consists mostly of building  enough bookshelves. -- Anna Quindlen

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_
*The moment we begin to fear the opinions of others and  hesitate to tell the truth that is in us, and from motives of policy are  silent when we should speak, the divine floods of light and life no  longer flow into our souls. -- Elizabeth Cady Stanton

*Attachment 40430

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
If you would be wealthy, think of saving as well as getting. -- Benjamin Franklin

*

----------


## sanchitt

बचत ही भविष्य की कमाई है........

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Take the attitude of a student, never be too big to ask questions, never know too much to learn something new. -- Og Mandino

*

----------


## sushilnkt

*आप मेरे को कली दो .... में आप को चमन दूगा //*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Mankind have a great aversion to intellectual labor; but  even supposing knowledge to be easily attainable, more people would be  content to be ignorant than would take even a little trouble to acquire  it. -- Samuel Johnson

*

----------


## lax

*आदर्श  परिस्थितियों या सर्वश्रेष्ठ अवसरों की प्रतीक्षा न करें, वे कभी नहीं आनेवाले | --जेनेट एसर्कैं स्टुअर्ट

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
"People said it was my smile. That I looked very happy, that I enjoyed my work, and I did." -- Bettie Page

*

----------


## lax

*वही  काम करना ठीक है जिसे करके पछताना ना पड़े और जिसके फल को प्रसन्न मन से भोग सकें|*

-- गौतम बुद्ध

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day
												"They keep saying I'm some sort of 'sexual innovator'... I  never thought of any of my poses as being sexual in any way, I never  had anything like that in my mind." -- Bettie Page

_

----------


## lax

*संसार  में मुफ्त में कुछ नहीं मिलता, उसके लिए  तन, मन अथवा धन या तीनों में से एक, दो या तीनों के रूप में कुछ न कुछ  मूल्य अवश्य चुकाना होता है|
*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
"The only failure is the failure to try." -- Buckminster Fuller

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
The secret of eternal youth is arrested development. -- Alice Roosevelt Longworth

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Do not be too moral. You may cheat yourself out of much  life. Aim above morality. Be not simply good; be good for something. --  Henry David Thoreau

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
The pursuit of happiness is a most ridiculous phrase; if you pursue happiness you'll never find it. -- C. P. Snow

*

----------


## lax

*Don't worry about people stealing an idea. If it's original, you will have to ram it down their throats. -- Howard Aiken

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Only the shallow know themselves. -- Oscar Wilde

:rolleyes::question::BangHead:
*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Against stupidity the gods themselves contend in vain. -- Friedrich von Schiller*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Education is a progressive discovery of our own ignorance. -- Will Durant

*

----------


## lax

*संसार  में मुफ्त में कुछ नहीं मिलता, उसके लिए  तन, मन अथवा धन या तीनों में से एक, दो या तीनों के रूप में कुछ न कुछ  मूल्य अवश्य चुकाना होता है|

*Thought of the Day* ::: Education is a progressive discovery of our own ignorance. — Will Durant

**
*

----------


## lax

*The love of truth lies at the root of much humor. -- Robertson Davies

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Nobody can tell you if what you're doing is good,  meaningful or worthwhile. The more compelling the path, the more lonely  it is.             -- h Macleod

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Courage is the power to let go of the familiar.             -- Raymond Lindquist

*

----------


## lax

*My idea of an agreeable person is a person who agrees with me.             -- Benjamin Disraeli

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of t__he Day_*
“The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeing new landscapes, but in having new eyes”. - Marcel Proust


*

----------


## lax

*Every moment is a golden one for him who has the vision to recognize it as such.            -- Henry Miller*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Unless I accept my faults, I will most certainly doubt my virtues.              -- h Prather

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
When I look back now over my life and call to mind what I  might have had simply for taking and did not take, my heart is like to  break.  ~William Hale White


*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Women like silent men.  They think they're listening.  ~ Marcel Achard

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Some men know that a light touch of  the tongue, running from a woman's toes to her ears, lingering in the  softest way possible in various places in between, given often enough  and sincerely enough, would add immeasurably to world peace.  ~ Marianne Williamson

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
Women cannot complain about men anymore until they start getting better taste in them.  ~Bill Maher

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_
*When a man talks dirty to a woman, it's sexual harassment.  When a woman talks dirty to a man, it's $3.95 a minute.  ~Author Unknown*

----------


## Akhand

*बीस वर्ष की आयु में व्यक्ति का जो चेहरा रहता है, वह प्रकृति की देन है, तीस वर्ष की आयु का चेहरा जिंदगी के उतार-चढ़ाव की देन है लेकिन पचास वर्ष की आयु का चेहरा व्यक्ति की अपनी कमाई है।
*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
												When I have money, I get rid of it quickly, lest it find a way into my heart.  ~John Wesley


*

----------


## lax

*The real measure of your wealth is how much you'd be worth if you lost all your money.  ~Author Unknown*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
												Our hearts are drunk with a beauty our eyes could never see.  ~George W. Russell

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
												There are no pockets in a shroud.  ~Author Unknown

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
												Waste your money and you're only out of money, but waste  your time and you've lost a part of your life.  ~Michael Leboeuf

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
												In every man's heart there is a secret nerve that answers to the vibrations of beauty.  ~Christopher Morley

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
												When you have only two pennies left in the world, buy a loaf  of bread with one, and a lily with the other.  ~Chinese Proverb

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
												Opportunity is as scarce as oxygen; men fairly breathe it and do not know it.  ~Doc Sane

*

----------


## lax

_Thought of the Day_*
												Opportunities do not come with their values stamped upon them.  ~Maltbie Babcock

*

----------


## lax

*Thought of the Day
It upsets women to be, or not to be, stared at hungrily.  ~Mignon McLaughlin*

----------


## lax

*Thought of the Day
She wore a short skirt and a tight sweater and her figure described a set of parabolas that could cause cardiac arrest in a yak.  ~Woody Allen*

----------


## lax

*Thought of the Day
The essence of life is the smile of round female bottoms, under the shadow of cosmic boredom.  ~Guy de Maupassant*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day ::: *By plucking her petals, you do not gather the beauty of the flower.  ~Rabindrath Tagore*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*Beauty is not in the face; beauty is a light in the heart.  ~Kahlil Gibran*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day*
Women always worry about the things that men forget; men always worry about the things women remember.  ~Author Unknown*

----------


## bapu555

very good very nice

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*If you are ever in doubt as to whether to kiss a pretty girl, always give her the benefit of the doubt.  ~Thomas Carlyle*

----------


## lax

*Thought of the Day
*Tell them dear, that if eyes were made for seeing, then beauty is its own excuse for being.
~Ralph Waldo Emerson

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day*
:nono:Never lose an opportunity of seeing anything that is beautiful; for beauty is God's handwriting - a wayside sacrament.  Welcome it in every fair face, in every fair sky, in every fair flower, and thank God for it as a cup of blessing.  ~Ralph Waldo Emerson*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day*
No problem is so big or so complicated that it can't be run away from! Peanuts, Linus Van Pelt*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*This is my depressed stance. When you're depressed, it makes a lot of difference how you stand. The worst thing you can do is straighten up and hold your head high because then you'll start to feel better. If you're going to get any joy out of being depressed, you've got to stand like this. - Peanuts, Charlie Brown*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*"My parents are always saying to me: 'go to college, Bruce, get a little something for yourself'. What they never understood is that I want Everything." - Bruce Springsteen*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*Truth is the most valuable thing we have. Let us economize it. - Mark Twain*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*There is a very easy way to return from a casino with a small fortune:  go there with a large one.  ~Jack Yelton*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*Inflation hasn't ruined everything.  A dime can still be used as a screwdriver.*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*We ascribe beauty to that which is simple; which has no superfluous parts; which exactly answers its end; which stands related to all things; which is the mean of many extremes.  ~Ralph Waldo Emerson*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

नियामक जी मुझे ये स्पष्ट करने की कृपा करें की मेरा पद नवागत से सदष्य के रूप में कब होगा

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it.  ~Confucius*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*Plainness has its peculiar temptations quite as much as beauty.  ~George Eliot*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*Wonder is what sets us apart from other life forms. No other species wonders about the meaning of existence or the complexity of the universe or themselves. -- Herbert W. Boyer*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
You toy with my heart like it's a toy heart. - Lisa Simpson

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*Honest criticism is hard to take, particularly from a relative, a friend, an acquaintance, or a stranger. -- Franklin P. Jones*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*The position of the artist is humble. He is essentially a channel. -- Piet Mondrian*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day*
After one look at this planet any visitor from outer space would say "I want to see the manager."       -- William S. Burroughs*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*I'd rather be a failure at something I love than a success at something I hate. - George Burns*

----------


## PATIRAJ

दोस्तों, 
कृपया 10 मिनट का समय देकर इसे पढ़ें. अगर आपको लगता है कि बात में सच्चाई है तो यह सन्देश दूसरों को भी फॉरवर्ड करें .

**************************************************  **************************************************  *********************************************
स्वामी रामदेवजी से ही क्यों डरती है कांग्रेस? विदेशी लोगों का समर्थन करने वाली मिडिया क्यों पड़ी है स्वामी जी के पीछे ????
दोस्तों, क्या आपने कभी सोचा है स्वामी रामदेव जी  से ही कांग्रेस क्यों परेशान है और डरती है, जानिए  कारण:
1-स्वामी ramdev जी के तर्क के आगे कांग्रेस के तथाकथित  प्रवक्ता 5 मिनट भी नहीं टिकेंगे.

2- स्वामी जी के पास कांग्रेस का वास्तविक  इतिहास का साक्ष्य है और कांग्रेस के कारनामो का काला चिटठा है,

3- अभी तो बात आएगी मंच पर बहस की, जिसकी की आगे के किसी  भी चुनाव में जोर देकर मांग की जायेगी, तब ये अज्ञानी प्रवक्ता मंच पर  जनता को क्या जवाब देंगे, सरकार हर साल लोगों से 134 प्रकार  के टैक्स से  कितना पैसा जमा कराती है और ये पैसे कहा खर्च हो जाते है? मंदिरों का पैसा सरकार किस मद में खर्च कराती है जिसे सिर्फ हिन्दू दान देकर इकठ्ठा करता है, ये बहुत बड़ा प्रश्न है.

4-मंच पर ये बहस नहीं  होगी की क्या  विकास किया, बहस होगी की राहुल, सोनिया, चिदंबरम, पवार, मनमोहन, विलासराव देशमुख, अहमद पटेल, प्रणव मुखर्जी जैसे लोंगो के भी काले धन के खाते है क्या? 

5- काले धन का इतिहास क्या है, पहले कपिल सिब्बल ने कहा कोई भी नुकसान २ जी  घोटाले में नहीं हुआ है, फिर अहलुवालिया ने कहा की हा वास्तव में कोई घोटाला नहीं हुआ है, फिर मनमोहन ने कहा इसकी जाँच चल रही है, विपक्ष को टालते रहे, राजा जैसा आदमी जिसके पास अपनी मोबाइल को टाप अप करने का पैसा नहीं हो, यदि वह अपनी पत्नी के  नाम 3000 करोड़ रुपया मारीशाश में जमा कर दे, क्या यह सब बिना सोनिया की जानकारी के कर सकता है, उस पार्टी में जहा पर बिना सोनिया के पूछे कोई वक्तव्य  तथाकथित प्रवक्ता नहीं दे सकते है, 

फिर आया महा घोटाला देवास-इसरो डील का जिसमे की 205000 करोड़ की बैंड विड्थ  को मात्र 1200 करोड़ के 10 साल के उधार  के पैसे में दे दिया गया, भला हो सुब्रमनियम स्वामी जी का जिन्हें इन चोरो को नंगा कर दिया, हमारी कांग्रेसी और विदेशी मिडिया सुब्रमनियम स्वामी की तस्वीर हमेशा से गलत पेश किया है जब की वास्तव में भारत देश को ऐसे ही इमानदार नेताओ की जरुरत है जिसने कभी भी चोरी के बारे में सोचा  ही नहीं, 

फिर आया कामनवेल्थ खेल का 90000 करोड़ का घोटाला, फिर कोयला का घोटाला जिसमे ठेकेदारों द्वारा 10 पैसे प्रति किलो के भाव से कोयला खरीदा जाता है और उसे बाजार में 4 रुपये किलो तक बेचा जाता है, यह रकम अब तक 26 लाख करोड़ होती है, 

6-इटली के 8 बैंक और स्वीटजरलैंड के 4 बैंको को 2005 में भारत में क्यों खोला गया है और इसमे किसका पैसा जमा होता है, ये बैंक किसको लोन देते है और इनका  ब्याज क्या है, इनकी जरुरत क्यों आ पड़ी भारत में जब की भारत के ही बैंकरों की बैंक खोलने की अर्जियाँ सरकार के पास धूल खा रही है, इन बैंको को चोरी छुपे क्यों खोला गया है, इन बैंको आवश्यकता क्यों है जब भारत में 80% लोग  20 रूपया प्रतिदिन से भी कम कमाते  है.

7-भारत के किसानो से कमीशन लेने वाले चोर कत्रोची के बेटे को अंदमान दीप समूह में तेल की खुदाई का ठेका क्यों दिया गया 2005 में, किसने दिया ठेका, किसके कहने पर दिया ठेका, क्या वहा पर पहले से ही तेल के कुऊ का पता लगाकर वह स्थान इसे दे दिया गया जैसे की बहुत बार खबरों में अन्य संदर्भो में  आती है, यह खबर क्यों छुपाई गयी अब तक, इसे देश को क्यों नहीं बताया गया, मिडिया क्यों इसे छुपा गई, और विपक्ष ने इसे मुद्दा क्यों नहीं बनाया.

8- सरकार ने पहले कहा की बाबा बकवास कर रहे है, काला धन नाम की कोई चीज नहीं है,

9-फिर खबर आयी की काला धन है और सबसे ज्यादा भारतीयों का है, यह स्विस बैंको के आलावा 70 और दुसरे देसों में जमा है,

10- सरकार  ने कहा की टैक्स चोरी का मामला है, हम उन देशो से समझौते कर रहे है, जिससे की दोहरा कर न देना पड़े,

11- यह टैक्स चोरी नहीं भारत देशको लूट डालने का मामला है जिसकी सजा किसान से पूंछो तो सिर्फ मौत देना चाहता है वह भी सब कुछ वसूल लेने के बाद,

12- फिर बात आई की यदि ये भ्रष्टाचारी और लुटेरे इसमे से 15% टैक्स सरकार को दे तो इसे भारत के बैंको में जमा करने दिया जायेगा और किसी को यह हक़ नहीं होगा की वह पूछे की या इतना पैसा कैसे कमाया या  लूटा. सरकार इस पर एक कानून ला रही है, क्यों? किसको बचाया जा रहा है? जिसने भी यह गद्दारी की है उसे तो भीड़ ही मार डालेगी, 
इन्ही लोगो की वजह से भारत में इतनी महागायी है की लोग शादी खर्च से बचने के लिए बेटियों की जान ले ले रहे है, किसान आत्महत्या कर रहा ई, गरीब दवा नहीं करा रहा है, बच्चे स्कुल नहीं जा रहे है, इन्हें तो किसी कीमत पर नहीं छोड़ा जा सकता है, ये यूरिया घोटाला करते है और यूरिया किसान को दुगुने दाम बचा जाता है, फिर गेहू सस्ते में खरीदा जाता है, और अब तो घोटाला 115%  हो जायेगा, 115 चुराओ, 15 सरकार को देकर 100 खुद रख लो.

13-हमारे देश  में क्यों अनुसन्धान के लिए पर्याप्त पैसा नहीं दिया जाता है, यह कीसकी चाल है, जिसकी वजह से हम 5-10 गुना दाम में विदेशी चीजे खरीदते है,

14-ऐसे कौन से कारण  है जिनके कारन हम नेहरू के द्वारा ट्रांसफर अफ पॉवर अग्रीमेंट 14 अगस्त 1947 को दस्तखत करने के बाद भी आज तक विक्सित नहीं बन पाए, जब की हमारी जनता हफ्ते में 90 घंटा काम करती  है जबकि कामचोर अंग्रेज हफ्ते में सिर्फ 30 घंटा काम करते है,

15-क्या कारण है  की हमारे 45 रुपये में 1 डालर  और 90 रुपये में 1 पौंड मिलाता है, जब की 1947 में 1 रुपये में 1 डालर  मिलता था.

16-क्या कारण है की हमारे देश में एक भी सोलर ऊर्जा वैज्ञानिक नहीं है और दुनिया भर के परमाणु वैज्ञानिक है जो हमें हमेशा झूठा अश्वाव्हन देते है की यह परमाणु बिजली सस्ती और निरापद है भारत की परमाणु से सम्बंधित कुल बाजार 750 लाख करोड़ का होगा. जब की हम भारत  में 400000 मेगावाट सोलर बिजली बना सकते है, 

17-हम अभी तक सुरक्षित अन्ना भण्डारण की व्यवस्था क्यों नहीं बना पाए जब की हमारे पास धन की कमी ही नहीं है, क्योकि अन्न को सडा दिखाकर उसे कौड़ियो के भाव  शराब माफिया को बचा जाता है जब की गरीब अन्ना बिना मर रहा है, इसके लिए तो कोई एक व्यक्ति जिम्मेदार होगा, उसकी सजा क्या है,

18- मीडिया को निष्पक्ष बनाने के लिए सरकार क्या कदम उठा रही है, सभी भारतीयों को पता चल गया है की मिडिया , टीवी और पत्रिकाए सरकार को बिक चुकी है, बड़े शर्म की बात है, शाम को सिर्फ 4 रोटी खाने के लिए भारत माता से गद्दारी क्यों?

19. अगर देश में 2 लाख करोड़ रुपये की नकदी सर्कुलेशन में है तो देश की अर्थव्यवस्था करीब 100 लाख करोड़ रुपयों की होती है. और हमारे देश में रिजर्व बैंक अबतक लगभग 18 लाख करोड़ रुपयों के नोट छाप चुका है और कमसे कम 10 लाख करोड़ रुपये सर्कुलेशन में है. इस हिसाब से देश की अर्थव्यवस्था करीब 400 से 500 लाख करोड़ रुपये होनी चाहिए लेकिन अभी हमारी अर्थव्यवस्था केवल 60 लाख करोड़ की है. जबकि इतनी अर्थव्यवस्था के लिए दो लाख करोड़ से भी कम सर्कुलेशन मनी की जरूरत है. 

20. अगर 400  लाख करोड़ रूपये का काला धन देश में वापिस आ जाता है तो देश की अर्थव्यवस्था करीब 20,000 लाख करोड़ रुपये होगी ... क्या आप जानते हैं कि इस समय अमेरिका सबसे शक्तिशाली देश है और उसकी अर्थव्यवस्था करीब 650 लाख करोड़ की  है... मतलब 400 लाख करोड़ रुपये वापिस मिलने पर हम अमरीका से भी 30 गुना ज्यादा शक्तिशाली बन सकते है.

 दोस्तों, 
स्वामी जी की टीम निरक्षरों की नहीं बल्कि बहुत  पढ़ी लिखी, ज्ञानी, दानी, समर्पित, इमानदार और राष्ट्रप्रेमी टीम है, इसमे ज्यादातर इंजिनियर और आई टी के लोग जुड़े है, 
इनमे कई लोग ऐसे भी हैं जो करोड़ों रुपयों की नौकरी और कारोबार छोड़कर 
केवल देश के लिए स्वामी जी के साथ जुड़े हैं.

----------


## lax

*Good manners will open doors that the best education cannot. -- Clarence Thomas*

----------


## lax

*If you can solve your problem, then what is the need of worrying? If you cannot solve it, then what is the use of worrying? - Shantideva*

----------


## Teach Guru

विचार चांहे कोई भी भाषा में हो मित्र,
उन्हें समझने ओर अपने में उतरने वाला चाहिए|
मुझे आपका सूत्र बहुत अच्छा लगा............

----------


## love birds

> *Humor is also a way of saying something serious. -- T. S. Eliot
> 
> *


bhai agar hindi hota to acha taha kyoki kuch samaj mein nahi atta.

----------


## lax

*It is hard to believe that a man is telling the truth when you know that you would lie if you were in his place. - H. L. Mencken*

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझे आपका सूत्र बहुत अच्छा लगा............

----------


## lax

*Thought of the Day ::: To be willing to die for an idea is to set a rather high price on conjecture. - Anatole France*

----------


## Devil khan

*मस्त है भाई .........मजा आ गया*

----------


## lax

*Thought of the Day
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it may be necessary from time to time to give a stupid or misinformed beholder a black eye. - Miss Piggy*

----------


## lax

*Men are not prisoners of fate, but only prisoners of their own minds. - Franklin D. Roosevelt*

----------


## george_m06

:kiss:
This is very true.People console themselves with alternative means to express their true inner feelings.Let us express

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day ::: *If your head is wax, don't walk in the sun. - Benjamin Franklin*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*I have come to believe that the whole world is an enigma, a harmless enigma that is made terrible by our own mad attempt to interpret it as though it had an underlying truth. - Umberto Eco*

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढ़िया है भाई ........

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day*
Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind. - Dr. Seuss*

----------


## lax

*सुविचार : छोटी छोटी बातों का आनंद उठाइए, क्योंकि हो सकता है कि किसी दिन आप मुढ़ कर देखें तो आपको अनुभव हो कि ये तो बड़ी बातें थीं |
--- रॉबर्ट ब्राइट
*
:kiss:

----------


## lax

*सुविचार : गुरु आपको मार्गदर्शक का काम करते है, चलना आपको पड़ता है|
--- चीनी कहावत
*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अच्छा विचार है

----------


## lax

*Design is not just what it looks like and feels like. Design is how it works. - Steve Jobs*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*
We improve ourselves by victories over ourself. There must be contests, and you must win. - Edward Gibbon*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day*
"Cause and effect are one thing. And what is that one thing? You. That’s why what you do and what happens to you are the same thing." - Zen teacher John Daido Loori*

----------


## lax

*नारी शक्ति* का अवतार है| जीवन रस उसी से निकलता है और उसी में सोखता भी है | उसी से खुशी और गम भी उसी से | उसी से निर्माण और विघटन भी उसी से |* 

|| जय माता की ||

* (Dynamic Power)

----------


## lax

*सभी को नवरात्री की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ...*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*It is far more impressive when others discover your good qualities without your help. - Judith Martin*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day*
The squeaking wheel doesn't always get the grease. Sometimes it gets replaced. - Vic Gold*

----------


## cobra

*पहले अपनी बोली बोलो
फिर चाहे तुम कुछ भी बोलो

इंग्लिश बोलो , रूसी बोलो
तुर्की बोलो , स्पैनिश बोलो
अरबी बोलो , चीनी बोलो
जर्मन बोलो , डैनिश बोलो
कुछ भी बोलो लेकिन पहले
अपनी माँ की बोली बोलो

अपनी बोली माँ की बोली
मीठी-मीठी , प्यारी- प्यारी
अपनी बोली माँ की बोली
हर बोली से न्यारी - न्यारी

अपनी बोली माँ की बोली
अपनी बोली से नफ़रत क्यों
अपनी बोली माँ की बोली
दूजे की बोली में ख़त क्यों

अपनी बोली का सिक्का तुम
दुनिया वालों से मनवाओ
खुद भी मान करो तुम इसका
औरों से भी मान कराओ

माँ बोली के बेटे हो तुम
बेटे का कर्त्तव्य निभाओ
अपनी बोली माँ होती है
क्यों न सर पर इसे बिठाओ

प्राण शर्मा*

----------


## gulluu

आज का विचार  - *" महान कार्य करने के लिए उमंग - उत्साह को अपना साथी बनाइये . "*

----------


## Rajeev

> आज का विचार  - *" महान कार्य करने के लिए उमंग - उत्साह को अपना साथी बनाइये . "*


गुल्लू जी बहुत अच्छा विचार है |

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*
You can live to be a hundred if you give up all the things that make you want to live to be a hundred. - Woody Allen*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*Do not accustom yourself to use big words for little matters. - Samuel Johnson*

----------


## lax

Thought of the Day
*
Just because you love someone doesn't mean you have to be involved with them. Love is not a bandage to cover wounds. - h Elliott*

----------


## george_m06

> *Thought of the Day ::: Education is when you read the fine print. Experience is what you get if you don't. -- Pete See:kiss:ger*


Sorry Lax.My brain doesnt work on borrowed philosophy.Tell some practical things, in easy & .Thanks.simple way.Thanks.

----------


## george_m06

Sorry Lax,i repeat................
My brain doesnt work on borrowed philosophy.Tell some practical things in easy & simple way.
Thanks.

----------


## lax

*ज्ञान का पहला और आखिरी लक्ष्य  चरित्र निर्माण है| --- महात्मा गाँधी*

----------


## lax

> Sorry Lax.My brain doesnt work on borrowed philosophy.Tell some practical things, in easy & .Thanks.simple way.Thanks.


*sorry दोस्त ये मैंने नहीं लिखा है, मैंने तो सिर्फ अच्छा लगा तो आप सभी को पोस्ट किया है|*
वैसे उपरोक्त वाक्य में शिक्षा का महत्व बताया गया है कि (ये सिर्फ मेरी समझ अनुसार सोच है) शिक्षा वही है जो आपको सु-नियोजन करने में मदद करे| और अनुभव ((शिक्षा का अनुभव) वही है जिससे जो प्राप्त किया है अगर अनुभव (शिक्षा का अनुभव) नहीं होता तो क्या मिलता?

----------


## lax

गृहस्थ जीवन एक वृक्ष के समान है और शांति और संतुष्टि उसके फल हैं|  --- आचार्य चाणक्य

----------


## swami ji

लेकिन आप मित्र इसे हिंदी में तत्रश्लेशन  कर सकते हे यहाँ से ,,,,,सब को मजा आएगा ...लिंक 
http://translate.google.com/#en|hi|

----------


## lax

> लेकिन आप मित्र इसे हिंदी में तत्रश्लेशन  कर सकते हे यहाँ से ,,,,,सब को मजा आएगा ...लिंक 
> http://translate.google.com/#en|hi|


*धन्यवाद स्वामीजी, किन्तु पूर्ण अर्थानुसार परिवर्तन नहीं होता है|*

----------


## lax

*दुर्जनस्य च सर्पस्य वरं सर्पो न दुर्जन:।

सर्पो दंशति काले तु दुर्जनस्तु पदे पदे।।

आचार्य चाणक्य कहते हैं कि हमारे आसपास  जो दुर्जन लोग हैं वे सांपों से अधिक जहरीले होते हैं और हानिकारक रहते  हैं। जो लोग कपटी और नीच होते हैं उनसे दूर ही रहना चाहिए। सांप केवल तभी  हमला करता है जब उसे स्वयं के प्राणों का संकट दिखाई देता है। सांप केवल एक  ही बार डंसता है। इसके विपरित जो भी लोग कपटी, नीच और दुराचारी होते हैं  वे सदैव दूसरों को कष्ट पहुंचाते रहते हैं। इन लोगों की वजह से कई बार  निर्दोष व्यक्ति भी बड़ी परेशानियों में उलझ जाता है। कपटी इंसान हर पल  समस्याएं खड़ी करते रहते हैं। इसी वजह से ऐसे लोगों सांपों से भी अधिक  खतरनाक होते हैं। इन लोगों से दूर रहने में ही भलाई होती है।

*

----------


## lax

हर इंसान की ताकत जो नहीं है, उसको पाने और जो पा लिया, उसे बचाने की कवायद में खर्च हो जाती है। सफलता पाने और उसे कायम रखने पर भी यही बात लागू होती है। सफलता के लिए व्यक्ति जद्दोजहद करता है और जब कामयाबी की मंजिल को छू लेता है, तो वहां पर बने रहने का संघर्ष शुरू हो जाता है।

सवाल यही बनता है कि व्यक्ति ऐसा क्या करे कि *ताकत और कामयाबी* दोनों ही कायम रहे? हिन्दू धर्म शास्त्रों में इनका जवाब बेहतर तरीके से ढूंढा जा सकता है। जिनमें आए कुछ प्रसंग साफ करते हैं कि ताकत और सफलता को संभाल पाना आसान नहीं है।

शास्त्रों में बताए कुछ अधर्मी चरित्र जिनमें रावण से लेकर कंस और दुर्योधन से लेकर शिशुपाल के जीवन चरित्र बताते हैं कि शक्ति, सफलता और तमाम सुखों को पाने के बाद दूसरों को कमतर समझने से पैदा दंभ या अहं उनके अंत का कारण बना।

इन चरित्रों से यही सूत्र मिलते हंै कि सफल होकर या शक्ति पाने पर उसके हर्ष या मद में इतना न डूब जाएं कि उससे पैदा हुआ अहं आपको आगे बढ़ाने के बजाए पीछे धकेल दे या कामयाबी का सफर रोक दे। इसलिए अगर लगातार सफलता की चाहत है तो इसके लिए सबसे जरूरी है कि कामयाबी मिलने पर सरल, विनम्र और शांत रहें। अहंकारी या घमण्डी न बने, बल्कि हितपूर्ति की भावना को दूर रख उससे दूसरों को भी मदद और राहत देने की भावना से आगे बढ़ें। कामयाब होने पर भी अपने दोष या कमियों पर ध्यान दें और दूर करें।

यह बातें सफलता को पाने के बाद भी आपको मन और व्यवहार दोनों तरह से संतुलित और शांत रखेगी। जिससे आप पूरी तरह से एकाग्र, स्थिर, सजग, योजना और सहयोग के साथ सफलता के सिलसिले को जारी रख पाएंगे।


सौजन्य : भास्कर

----------


## Wanderer

*A dress makes no sense unless it inspires men to want to take it off you . :girl:

                                                                                                      -Francoise Sagan*

----------


## lax

*अन्यायोपार्जितं द्रव्यं दश वर्षाणि तिष्ठति*

पैसा या धन का मोह प्राचीन काल से ही छाया हुआ है। कुछ अपवादों को छोड़ दिया जाए तो हर व्यक्ति को धन चाहिए। धन के अभाव में उचित जीवन निर्वाह कर पाना असंभव सा ही है। आजकल पैसा की लालसा इतनी बढ़ गई है कि व्यक्ति गलत कार्यों से धन प्राप्त करने लगा है। ऐसा नहीं है कि आज के समय में ही इस प्रकार के अवैधानिक कार्य किए जा रहे हैं, प्राचीन काल से ही ऐसे कार्यों से धन कमाने की प्रथा बनी हुई है। इस संबंध में आचार्य चाणक्य कहते हैं-

अन्यायोपार्जितं द्रव्यं दश वर्षाणि तिष्ठति।

प्राप्ते एकादशे वर्षे समूलं च विनश्यति।।

इस श्लोक का अर्थ यही है कि अन्याय और गलत कार्यों से कमाया हुआ धन ज्यादा से ज्यादा 10 वर्षों तक ही व्यक्ति के पास रह सकता है। 11वें वर्ष से उस व्यक्ति के धन का विनाश होना शुरू हो जाता है।

आचार्य चाणक्य कहते हैं पैसा कमाने के लिए लालची लोग गलत कार्य कार्य करते हैं, अन्याय करते हैं, पाप करते हैं लेकिन ऐसा पैसा अधिक समय तक सुख नहीं देता है। ऐसे लोग चाहे जितना पैसा कमा लें लेकिन इन्हें मानसिक शांति की प्राप्ति नहीं हो पाती है। हमेशा ही इनका मन विचलित रहता है। जबकि जो लोग धर्म के अनुसार कार्य करते हुए धन प्राप्त करते हैं वे भले ही गरीब हो लेकिन मन की शांति उनके पास होती है। लालच के चलते किए गलत काम निश्चित ही बुरा फल प्रदान करते हैं। ऐसा धन ज्यादा से ज्यादा 10 वर्षों को सुख-सुविधाएं दे सकता है लेकिन इसके बाद लालची लोगों का समय बहुत बुरा हो जाता है। चाणक्य के अनुसार हमेशा धर्म के अनुसार ही धन कमाना चाहिए अन्यथा भविष्य में कई प्रकार के कष्ट भोगने पड़ सकते हैं। 

सौजन्य : भास्कर

----------


## lax

*बुरे वक्त में...*
सुविधाएं, संपत्ति और सहयोग होने पर सफलता आसान हो जाती है, लेकिन स्वयं की तैयारी न हो तो ये तीनों बातें होते हुए भी आदमी असफल हो जाता है। अभाव, गरीबी, समस्याएं जीवन में होने पर लगेगा कि यह दुर्भाग्य है, लेकिन अपनी प्रतिभा को चमकाने के लिए अच्छे अवसर भी इन्हीं में छिपे रहते हैं।


जितने रोलमॉडल हम टटोलें, उतने ही नए दृश्य सामने आएंगे और हर दृश्य यह बताता है कि परिस्थितियां विपरीत हों तो आंतरिक प्रतिभा का जागरण होकर रहता है।


हर कामयाब आदमी ने हथेलियों और पंजों को लोहे की तरह मजबूत रखा है, ताकि डगमगाएं नहीं। विचारों को तो घोड़े की तरह प्रवहमान रखा, ताकि समय से पीछे न छूट जाएं और अपने परिश्रम को सूर्य की तरह तेजस्वी और विशाल बनाया, ताकि कोई हिस्सा ऐसा न रहे, जहां पहुंच न पाएं।


चलिए, अब इस पर विचार करें कि हमारा आध्यात्मिक होना इसमें हमारी क्या मदद करेगा। जब हम विपरीत परिस्थितियों से टकरा रहे होते हैं, उस समय हमें अपने भीतर स्वयं से कभी नहीं लड़ना चाहिए।


ऐसे समय कई लोग बाहर तो उलझे रहते ही हैं, भीतर से भी बिखर जाते हैं। मनुष्य जब भीतर से खंड-खंड हो जाता है, अपने आप को टुकड़ों में देखने लगता है तो वह बाहर की परिस्थितियों का समाधान नहीं जुटा पाएगा। हमें भीतर से एक रहना है।


अपने आपको तोड़ने का मतलब है अर्धविक्षिप्तता। स्वयं ही समाधान ढूंढें़गे और स्वयं ही उसे मिटा भी देंगे। पागलपन हम ही करेंगे और दोष दूसरों को देंगे। इसलिए जीवन में विपरीत परिस्थितियां आएं तो सबसे पहले भीतर से एक हो जाएं। इसी को कहते हैं आत्मविश्वास।

----------


## sangita_sharma

*मुस्कान पाने वाला मालामाल हो जाता है पर मुस्कान बांटने वाला कभी दरिद्र नहीं होता।*

----------


## donsplender

> *मुस्कान पाने वाला मालामाल हो जाता है पर मुस्कान बांटने वाला कभी दरिद्र नहीं होता।*


अनमोल विचार ! मेरा तो जीवन सुत्र है । जिन बन्धुओं के भोंहे हमेशा चढी रहती हों, खुन्नस खाया मिज़ाज हों वे इस मुफ्त के कुदरती औजार का उपयोंग अवश्य करें ! पक्की गारन्टी है जीवन की दशा और दिशा दोनो बदल जायेंगी । एक छोटीसी मुस्कान परम वंशाीकरण मंत्र है ।

----------


## pp57

kya antarvasna ki kahaniya man me ****agi nahi paida karti??

kya es tarah ki kahaniya padna UCHIT hai??

----------


## Munneraja

"असम्भव" की अपेक्षा "कठिन" बहुत सरल है...

----------


## george_m06

> kya antarvasna ki kahaniya man me ****agi nahi paida karti??
> 
> *kya es tarah ki kahaniya padna UCHIT hai??*


*yahan sadhu logon ko sab bura samajh aata hai.Yahan naya tajurba milta hai. 

:kiss:*

----------


## pathfinder

लोग कहते हैं कि जमाना बहुत खराब है ,मैं कहता हूँ कि एक बार आप स्वयम अच्छे बनकर तो देखिये आपके लिए सारा जमाना अच्छा बन जायेगा |

----------


## ravi chacha

एकता का किला सबसे सुरक्षित होता है। न वह टूटता है और न उसमें रहने वाला कभी दुखी होता है।

किताबें ऐसी शिक्षक हैं जो बिना कष्ट दिए, बिना आलोचना किए और बिना परीक्षा लिए हमें शिक्षा देती हैं।

----------


## bhagatsingh

मनुष्यों को कभी भी मानवता नहीं छोडनी चाहिए ..................................................  ...............द  ऍम पी सर

----------


## bhagatsingh

अच्छे कार्य करने पर मैं आपको स्वर्गप्राप्ति का भरोसा नहीं दिलाता , परन्तु आपके दिल को बहुत शुकून मिलेगा , इस बात की मैं गारंटी जरूर दूंगा .......................................... द ऍम पी सर

----------


## ख़ानाबदोश ...

* होशियार और चालाक लोगों की सबसे बड़ी कमजोरी ये होती है की वे दुनिया मे अन्य लोगों को बेवकूफ़ समझते  हैं ।*

----------


## bhagatsingh

ABILITY NOTHING WITHOUT OPPURNITY..............NEPOLIAN BONAPART

----------


## bhagatsingh

ईश्वर द्वारा निर्मित किसी भी प्राणी/वस्तु  का अनादर स्वयं ईश्वर का अनादर  हैं ........................द एमपी सर

----------


## bhagatsingh

प्रत्येक मनुष्य को परोपकारी जरूर होना चाहिए ..................................................  .......... द एमपी सर

----------


## lax

*​आज का विचार :*

----------


## ramsingh111

सब कुछ छोड देना ही त्याग नहीं होता 
बल्कि 
त्याग तो वो होता हे 
की सब कुछ अप्पना होता हुआ भी उसको दुसरो का मानना

----------

